# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Αναδιαμόρφωση κλουβιού.

## panagiota

γειά σας παιδιά, χρειάζομαι τη βοήθειά σας σε άλλο ένα θέμα μου. Το κλουβί που έχω βάλει το budgie μου, όπως σωστά με ενημέρωσαν πολλά παιδιά από εδώ μέσα, έχει αρκετά μεγάλο κενό ανάμεσα στα κάγκελα για ένα μικρό παπαγαλάκι. Από φόβο λοιπόν μην τραυματιστεί σκέφτηκα να κάνω κάτι ώστε να διαμορφώσω το ήδη υπάρχων κλουβί για να ταιριάζει καλύτερα στο παπαγαλάκι μου! σκεφτόμουν λοιπόν αν ξέρει κανείς κάποιο τρόπο ώστε να γίνει αυτό (πχ κάποιο σύρμα )

----------


## lagreco69

Μπορεις να του βαλεις συρμα γυρω του αλλα δεν θα ειναι καθολου λειτουργικο και ομορφο αισθητικα, δεν θα φαινονται οι παπαγαλοι μεσα απο το συρμα. ανοιξε μια αγγελια εαν θελεις! για να το αλλαξεις με καποιο κλουβι καταλληλο για budgies η πηγαινε το πισω και παρε ενα αλλο.

----------


## panagiota

να το πάω πίσω δυστυχώς δεν παίζει γιατί το έχω πάρει εδώ και 8-9 χρόνια (από τότε που είχα ένα κοκοτιλ), ή θα βάλω αγγελία όπως μου είπες ή θα δω μήπως φτιάξω μια κλούβα από την αρχή! σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!  :Big Grin:   :Happy:

----------

